
How Your Airbnb Host Is Feeling the Pain of the Coronavirus - alephnan
https://www.nytimes.com/2020/03/10/technology/airbnb-hosts-coronavirus.html
======
high_derivative
This may be unpopular but I have zero empathy for Airbnb hosts losing out on
money. They were happy to make a profit while socialising the costs of their
guests to their neighbourhoods. Now society wants some of that cost back, and
they complain.

I have never and will not use Airbnb.

